# Blowing bubbles for cats?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone tried blowing bubbles for their cats. I don't have any now but was wondering if they would chase them but maybe then get discouraged if they popped them and it was wet?


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Not exactly the same, but this past winter, I brought fresh snow inside and made snowballs for the cats to play with on the kitchen floor. They both seemed annoyed when they realized the snow was melting and getting them wet, but I think their delight at a funny new "toy" outweighed their annoyance. They seemed to have a lot of fun playing soccer with the snowballs. I bet your cats would enjoy bubbles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Weezle (Mar 3, 2013)

I have cat nip bubbles. One of my cats loves em! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

My cats love bubbles. I have a bubble machine somewhere and every now and again I pull it out and turn it on. It sometimes takes a little while but after some hiding out and then investigating, they love chasing them around


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Whenever I'm having a bath Io tries to stand on the bubbles, then looks _really_ unimpressed when they won't hold her weight and some evil lady put WATER underneath them.

One day she'll fall in and I'll laugh while I slowly die from all the scratches.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I sometimes blow bubbles for them to distract them from each other, but they seem more puzzled than amused.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I will try the pet bubbles. Anything to keep them happy at home. Thank you.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea...I just bought a bottle last night, will try on ET later today. Haha...but I think he will be terrified cos he hates even a single drop of water and is afraid of anything new.


----------



## atm53 (Feb 2, 2013)

My late cat Smoky was TERRIFIED of bubbles! I was blowing them on the porch for him, and he tried to jump through the screen door to get away from them.

I have not tried w/ Desmond yet. Maybe if/when it finally gets warm enough in NE PA to be out on the porch.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I just tried. He ran off, back to his room when I blew the bubble. Followed him back to his room, tried again, he just sat there staring and hissing at the bubble (_as expected_), that's it, I stopped, lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've never blown actual bubbles at them since that's soap.... but I did buy catnip bubbles once. No one seemed impressed.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm I guess if it wasn't a moth or some flying prey, it doesn't sound like a cat thing. I sure don't want to scare him.


----------

